# Cutting into pork butt smells terrible - is that normal?



## jeeheon (Aug 9, 2019)

Smoked my first pork butt yesterday and it turned out great! But when I cut into it and started shredding, it kept releasing foul fart-like smell. 

...Is that normal?







Don't mind the hole in the top. I got curious and pulled a piece to try :).


----------



## markh024 (Aug 9, 2019)

This is a first...following.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2019)

This is ROTTEN Meat! I am surprised it got past your Nose when you broke the seal! Order Pizza...JJ


----------



## markh024 (Aug 9, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> This is ROTTEN Meat! I am surprised it got past your Nose when you broke the seal! Order Pizza...JJ


Trust this guy. He knows a thing or two


----------



## jeeheon (Aug 9, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> This is ROTTEN Meat! I am surprised it got past your Nose when you broke the seal! Order Pizza...JJ


Wow that's gross. Thankfully none of us got sick!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 9, 2019)

Well they do say animals relieve themselves when they die. Maybe this was just a extended delay.  

Chris


----------



## radio (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm with Chef JimmyJ on the rotten meat.  Did it have a smell when you opened the package? Did you check the "sell by" dates, or was it in your freezer?  What temp did you cook it at, and were there any issues while smoking it, like a power outage or the fire went out for an extended period?
Something isn't right here and maybe we can help figure it out.  No meat should have a foul odor, either before or after cooking


----------



## old sarge (Aug 9, 2019)

I would say that your pork was not sealed properly during packaging or it had started to decompose after packing. It may have been left out too long at the store and placed back into the chill section. When buying vac sealed meat, make sure the packaging it tight to the product and not puffy from outgassing. I have returned foul smelling ribs, butts, and chicken for this very reason.


----------



## jeeheon (Aug 9, 2019)

radio said:


> I'm with Chef JimmyJ on the rotten meat.  Did it have a smell when you opened the package? Did you check the "sell by" dates, or was it in your freezer?  What temp did you cook it at, and were there any issues while smoking it, like a power outage or the fire went out for an extended period?
> Something isn't right here and maybe we can help figure it out.  No meat should have a foul odor, either before or after cooking


It didn't have a weird smell as far as I know. I cooked it the same day I bought it but didn't think to check the sell by date. No power issues during smoking. Reached 200° as at the time my recipe said it should.



old sarge said:


> I would say that your pork was not sealed properly during packaging or it had started to decompose after packing. It may have been left out too long at the store and placed back into the chill section. When buying vac sealed meat, make sure the packaging it tight to the product and not puffy from outgassing. I have returned foul smelling ribs, butts, and chicken for this very reason.


Thanks, I'll be sure to check for this now. Although I plan on buying only from a reputable place in town after this experience (as opposed to a supermarket).


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 9, 2019)

Wait, y'all already ate this thing, smelling like that?
Dude, that is really a bad move, stupid even.
Staphylococcus aureus can show in an hour.
Salmonella can take three days to incubate.
Some Listerias can take a month.

You're playing Russian Roulette.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2019)

Years ago. I was prepping a Whole Beef Tenderloin. Opened the pack and it was slightly off but the smell dissipated quickly, pretty common with wet aged meat. I cooked an 8oz Steak for the Restaurant Owner. A few minutes later got called to the dining room.  The owner said to taste it...Didn't have to. I could smell it was rotten as soon as I got to the table. 
This kind of thing happens. Smelling bad is almost always a sign it went bad. Even 60 day aged Beef smells like expensive aged cheese, not Rotten...JJ


----------



## mooncusser (Aug 9, 2019)

The nose knows.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 9, 2019)

There are some things, like Stilton cheese, that is tough to get past your nose, but which is not only perfectly safe, but tastes great.

However, meat should never smell bad after being cooked. 

I'm usually the one who poo-poohs some of the food safety advice that is (to me) over-the-top. In this case, however, I'm in total agreement that if a piece of meat smells bad after being cooked, don't even think twice: toss it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2019)

John, your Stilton reference made me smile. I'm a huge fan, when I can get. " Tough to get past your nose..." When I  taught my Cheese  Class, my Imported Foods Guy, always threw in a few Off the Wall, Cheeses. I have had a few that..." IF YOU COULD STAY IN THE ROOM! " tasted Fabulous!...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Aug 10, 2019)

jeeheon said:


> Wow that's gross. Thankfully none of us got sick!



And you still ate it? IMHO that was a very unwise thing to do.


----------

